# Short Circuit (2010)



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't be the only one who thought 'wtf' at this, right?

A remake of short circuit? Without Ally Sheedy? Maybe it's just nostalgia but I can't see why they'd want to fuck with this one... besides for money of course >_>


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 31, 2008)

noooooo not the classics 

Johnny 5 save yourself


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 31, 2008)

Is wall-e gonna get another acting gig?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

That is all.


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2008)

What!?  Why?  Who is allowing this?!


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this the film that that chick was dancing with the robot and it felt like they were close to banging each other?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, Chee, this is that film. Robosex.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2008)

NONONONONO I love the original. This seems weak


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is this the film that that chick was dancing with the robot and it felt like they were close to banging each other?



Stephanieeeee... yes; it's that film 

I'm glad other people are facepalming at this shit. This film holds a nostalgic place in my heart, dammit


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2008)

Why are they going to ruin a movie like Short Circuit by remaking it? 

Another classic bites the dust...


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

The actors will probably be more soulless than the robot.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 1, 2008)

No no no no no no no no.

It's like they have ran out of new ideas and now want to try and ruin a classic. I bet they'll have some stupid computer generated robot. D<


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

That's what I thought. CGI number 5? Just wrong.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 1, 2008)

I bet he will turn out looking like Wall-E.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

why must they take all that was good in my childhood and destroy it with remakes of craptasticness? what's next a remake of the goonies? ET?


----------



## Koi (Nov 2, 2008)

Nevyn said:


> why must they take all that was good in my childhood and destroy it with remakes of craptasticness? *what's next a remake of the goonies?* ET?



What's worse is that there were, I'm pretty sure, plans to make a sequel. And a MUSICAL. D:


And ET scares the SHIT out of me, oh my god.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

ahahahahahaha omg short circuit the musical. would the music be all beeps and blips? 

I hate ET he looks like a chewed up tootsie roll


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2008)

This is way too soon. The movie was made in the 80s, wait at least a few decades. I mean, it'd be like making a remake of Back to the Future now (God forbid).


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is way too soon. The movie was made in the 80s, wait at least a few decades. I mean, it'd be like making a remake of Back to the Future now (God forbid).



shh don't give them ideas


----------



## Para (Nov 2, 2008)

The only sacrilege worse than this would be remaking The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 2, 2008)

Para said:


> The only sacrilege worse than this would be remaking The Breakfast Club.



ah but they've turned that into a series of commericals, blatent ripoffs of actul scenes but in new trendy clothes. i find them highly annoying for some reason 0.o


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2008)

gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit.  that's why i hope holly wood eats shit


----------



## Para (Nov 3, 2008)

Nevyn said:


> ah but they've turned that into a series of commericals, blatent ripoffs of actul scenes but in new trendy clothes. i find them highly annoying for some reason 0.o


Better than a whole film. Can you imagine that shit? They'd probably make Bender emo or something.



narutosimpson said:


> gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit.  that's why i hope holly wood eats shit


FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Aw, the original was such a classic. I loved it when I was younger. 

I hope that they can do it justice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2008)

Let's all say a little prayer to ensure the actors die in a fire, the producers get killed in a violent mugging, the director gets hanged for treason, the writers get raped to death in an Iraqi prison camp, and everyone else gets shot by a firing squad.

pek


----------



## Talon. (Nov 3, 2008)

instead of remaking, i woulda fuckin made a third one


----------



## Para (Nov 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's all say a little prayer to ensure the actors die in a fire, the producers get killed in a violent mugging, the director gets hanged for treason, the writers get raped to death in an Iraqi prison camp, and everyone else gets shot by a firing squad.
> 
> pek


Make it happen! I'm behind you all the way 



Altair_X said:


> instead of remaking, i woulda fuckin made a third one


I know; that way they could keep some of the original cast or something (assuming they'd agree).


----------



## keiiya (Nov 4, 2008)

If they made a third one I'd want  to be in it. : D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you stick your tongue down her throat?


----------



## McLovin (Nov 5, 2008)

keiiya said:


> If they made a third one I'd want  to be in it. : D



Maybe they can get an actual indian to play him this time.


----------

